# The Vinny - Roll Call



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

So The Vinny is next Sunday. Who all is gonna make it?

I wasnt because Ive got me mum in town from Texas that but since its my birthday that week, Im playing the birthday card and think Im gonna get up to this one. I havent been there since the first one in '08 and really want to hit it again. Plus its at the best venue MECA has aside from the Fairgrounds for finals.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I plan on attending.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am undecided right now. I would love to be able to go though.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Hopefully the show will be in the shade, under the pavilions. All the shows at this location this year have been out in the front lawn. I think there is one tree out there for shade.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> Hopefully the show will be in the shade, under the pavilions. All the shows at this location this year have been out in the front lawn. I think there is one tree out there for shade.


I would be shocked if this one wasnt under the pavilion. The Vinny is the 3rd or 4th biggest show of the year and has a very good turnout and one of the biggest SQ turnouts so while I dont know any official word, my money is that itll be with SQ under the pavilion and SPL in the shed.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> I would be shocked if this one wasnt under the pavilion. The Vinny is the 3rd or 4th biggest show of the year and has a very good turnout and one of the biggest SQ turnouts so while I dont know any official word, my money is that itll be with SQ under the pavilion and SPL in the shed.




It was under the shelter last year. I'm sure it will be there again.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think I'll be there this year. I'd love to make it but we're moving this weekend. If I show up, I likely won't be competing (changing stuff out soon and there's no need to spend money if I'm just going to change it all anyway) and I'll probably bring my 2.5 year old. She loves music and volume knobs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to try and make it.... If so I'll have my 18mo twin boys in tow....


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I've wanted to bring my boy with me to shows but always back out thinking he would be miserable stuck in one place without his games for 8 hours. And he has am amazing knack for making others miserable when he is.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll be there.

Aaron, all I hear are reasons to buy Connor a power wheels...and then put a 12 on the back of it.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Nobody else going this weekend or is this forum going the way of Carsound and a half dozen others the last several years with everybody bailing? :shrug:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought more people would chime in on this. Maybe they want it to be a surprise.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in. This is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I might go to spectate. I do have a somewhat playing vehicle, just not worth showing at the moment.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll spectate for a bit.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I plan on going.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I should be there. I'm sure the Carolina/GA folks will ride over.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd like to come, but I'm working........ and rebuilding.......


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hoping to have it ready for the n.c. meet/gtg in Sept. Some of you tn. guys should look into this! Looks like its gonna be a good one, people coming from pretty far.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like 50% chance of rain/t-storm tomorrow.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know if I'm going or not. The more I tune on this thing, the worse it sounds.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> I don't know if I'm going or not. The more I tune on this thing, the worse it sounds.


All the more reason to go. Surely you will would be able to find someone there to help.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I just need new mids. These are really just tired. Poor things have served me well but they're well into their golden years.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there, see whoever shows up in a bit.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Guess I wimped out and ain't going. Couldn't bring myself to leave my poor old mother who drove all the way out here from Texas to spend it with her son and grandson on their birthdays who I only get to see once a year but that's OK, you don't worry about your poor old mother, you go play radios with your friends..... I don't mind...... [/guilt trip ]

Sigh, maybe next year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm on my way to spectate with my boys....


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Guess I wimped out and ain't going. Couldn't bring myself to leave my poor old mother who drove all the way out here from Texas to spend it with her son and grandson on their birthdays who I only get to see once a year but that's OK, you don't worry about your poor old mother, you go play radios with your friends..... I don't mind...... [/guilt trip ]
> 
> Sigh, maybe next year.


Actually, ill say it....... good call..... moms don't last forever. I can't imagine only seeing mine once a year. I can walk to my mom and dads house, so I see them all the time. Its hard enough watching them age like this, let alone in 1year chunks....enjoy your day with your mother, and give her a hug, dammit!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Just wanted to say I had a great time at the Vinny today.... 

... Yes that was me pulling my twins in the red wagon....

I must say I was very impressed with the Linear Power products I looked at and listened to. Nice job Ray.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

claydo said:


> Actually, ill say it....... good call..... moms don't last forever. I can't imagine only seeing mine once a year. I can walk to my mom and dads house, so I see them all the time. Its hard enough watching them age like this, let alone in 1year chunks....enjoy your day with your mother, and give her a hug, dammit!


Well said! But that's not gonna keep Kirk and Jonathan from giving me ****. It's already made it back to me that the reason I didn't show was that I was afraid of losing to Jonathan's Stock car! :laugh:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> Well said! But that's not gonna keep Kirk and Jonathan from giving me ****. It's already made it back to me that the reason I didn't show was that I was afraid of losing to Jonathan's Stock car! :laugh:


But Johnathan didn't win. You missed a pretty good show. There were 6 cars in Mod Street.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Johnathan has been helping Kyle out too much it looks like.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes 6 in mod street and congrats to audiophile25 aka Michael for #2 finish, congrats to Kyle for first and Jonathan for second in stock as well as all the others who placed in other classes.
Was a good day.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. You have made significant improvement to the sound of yours. I think your score reflected that. I lost by a margin of .3, I really need to find a way to get rid of that turn on and off pop.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats, Kyle!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to all the competed and walked away with wins. Congrats to all that made it for the sake of the sport/hobby. I'm waiting for pics and results.

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, let's see some scores! 

It was great to see some familiar faces I hadn't seen in a while. I went for a little bit but didn't compete. After listening to John's 'Mo I got the itch and had to leave to go back and work on my car before it started to rain. Hope to have something to bring to state finals.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> Johnathan has been helping Kyle out too much it looks like.


Nope, just enough... lol. Just fair warning, Jonathon told me that if his car smells bad at the next show, it's because he hasn't gotten out of it. 

I for one was shocked, last time I heard his car, it sounded pretty amazing

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

bigbubba said:


> Yeah, let's see some scores!
> 
> It was great to see some familiar faces I hadn't seen in a while. I went for a little bit but didn't compete. After listening to John's 'Mo I got the itch and had to leave to go back and work on my car before it started to rain. Hope to have something to bring to state finals.


I thought that was your truck I saw, but I didn't see you walking around. 

It was a great show, and congrats to everyone that placed. I had a great time, and always enjoy seeing everyone

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Events


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

spyders03 said:


> I thought that was your truck I saw, but I didn't see you walking around.
> 
> Swyped while swerving


I saw your car but you were either demoing with someone or somewhere else. Yeah, I didn't stay very long, 1 1/2 hour or so. Wanted to get back to work on my car while the weather was cooperating, which has not been very often lately.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bigbubba it was good to see you again. I expected to see your truck in the lanes, but it sounds like you have something good your cooking up for the Monte. Hope to see you back in the lanes soon.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

audiophile25 said:


> Bigbubba it was good to see you again. I expected to see your truck in the lanes, but it sounds like you have something good your cooking up for the Monte. Hope to see you back in the lanes soon.


Absolutely! I hope to have a large portion, if not all of it done by finals. Really getting tired of driving around with no tunes at all...except when I'm singing to myself.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so much for pictures


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I wasn't there long but one change I thought was VERY nice was that there was not an SPL vehicle to be seen or heard. Well, there was a few instances where John disturbed the peace a bit but it was still very nice.  They were moved far off behind some other buildings. I have nothing against SPL but when you are trying to tune or listen to another competitors vehicle it can be annoying.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

req said:


> so much for pictures


I don't think I saw a single person take any pictures. I guess you just had to be there.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Us SQ guys aren't that photogenic. 

Nothing exciting about pictures of a judge sitting in a car with his eyes closed. Haha!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> Us SQ guys aren't that photogenic.
> 
> Nothing exciting about pictures of a judge sitting in a car with his eyes closed. Haha!


Good point lol. Someone should have taken a picture of my face when the judges had to get out of my truck to tell John to turn it down.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

audiophile25 said:


> Good point lol. Someone should have taken a picture of my face when the judges had to get out of my truck to tell John to turn it down.


That's better than me. Usually when the judge gets out of my car, he just kicks me in the nuts and walks off shaking his head and mumbling something about not getting paid enough.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> That's better than me. Usually when the judge gets out of my car, he just kicks me in the nuts and walks off shaking his head and mumbling something about not getting paid enough.


Something like that happened to me at a show earlier this year.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> That's better than me. Usually when the judge gets out of my car, he just kicks me in the nuts and walks off shaking his head and mumbling something about not getting paid enough.


I think I peed a lil bit when I read this!


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

That was such a fun show. I was there as a spectator, but still had a blast. Great cars and great folks


----------

